# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  C'eshte... Miqesia ??

## huggos

*Mik i vertete eshte ai qe di gjithcka per ty, e megjithate vazhdon te te kete mik...*

Si e konsideroni termin miqesi? A ka kushte qe duhet te plotesoje nje.. per te qene mik? Po thenien e mesiperme si e shpjegoni?


vazhdim te mbare,
*huggos*

----------


## Lo Bello

miqesine e vertete veshtire me e gjet....
po e gjete e gjen ne femijeri sgje shok taman mas 30ave.
me respekt lo bello.

----------


## Mina

Miqesia eshte lidhja qe vleresoj me shume! Miqesine e koncepton vetem ai qe ka dashuri per njeriun! Ky raport eshte i domosdoshem per aq kohe sa nuk eshte abuziv!
Mik i vertete eshte ai qe di gjithcka per ty, e megjithate vazhdon te te kete mik... eshte shume e sakte dhe konvergon me fjaline e fundit!

----------


## Pelasgian

Miqesia eshte pjese e jetes dhe lumturise. 

Paramendoni kudo qe shkoni qkado qe beni jeni te vetmuar. Askush nuk deshiron te flas me ju. Ke shtepine, ke Ferarin, ke milionat ne bank, por ske miqe. Jeta nuk do te kishte kuptim. 

Miku i mire eshte ai qe ta deshiron ty te miren po aqe sa i deshiron vetevetes.

Sa me shume miqe aqe me mire,  fatekeqesishte te gjithe nuk mendojne si ne.

Personalishte mundohem ti mbaj miqet. Ndoshta edhe kjo eshte arsyeja pse une kam shume miqe dhe jam i lumture.


Nderime,

----------


## vana

Kush gjen nji mik gjen nje thesar! 
Thuhet qe duhet nje minute per te vene re nje njeri te vecante, nje ore per ta cmuar, nje dite per ta dashur dhe pastaj nje jete te tere per ta harruar, ja kjo fraze tregon sinqerisht se c'eshte nje mik dhe ate qe raprezenton ai!

----------


## huggos

Atehere...

Cfare beni ju "per ti mbajtur miqte"..
dhe....
Cfare bete ju (gabimisht) "kur i debuat miqte"


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Pelasgian

Per gabime kuptohet PADREJTESIA, NJEANSHMERIA, MOSINTERESIMI, MOSTHIRRJA NE TELEFON, apo siq tha vellau im nje dite.

"Kurr nuk mundesh ta vizitosh nje shoke pa e lene veten keqe pak." 


Miqesia shihet ne sende aqe te vogla, por edhe vleresohet ne sende aqe te vogla. 

Si ti mbajsh miqet?

Perveqe mosgabimeve:
- RRESPEKTIMI I MIQEVE SI ANETARET E FAMILJES SATE,

- MBAJTA E LIDHJEVE PERMESE TELEFONIT, JO VETEM KUR KENI NEVOJ PER TE.

-EDHE PSE JENI SHUME TE NGARKUAR ME PUNE E GJENI NJE KOHE PER TA VIZITUAR MIKUN. (Nje rast imi me nje mike shihemi nje here ne 6 muaj vetem per ta mbajte gjalle miqesine, kjo eshte per shkake se ai jeton larg etj.)

-GJATE TAKIMEVE SA ME SHUME HUMOR- Askush nuk ka nevoj per nje tip te mbyllur, por secili nga ne ka nevoj per knaqesi.

-POZITIVE, POZITIVE, POZITIVE.......



Nderime,

----------


## Mina

Per te mbajtur miqte: i vleresoj dhe i dua ne menyre konstante! I fal ndonje gabim te bere padashur ne gjaknxehtesi. Miqte asnjehere nuk i deboj.

----------


## Eni

> _Postuar më parë nga huggos_ 
> *Atehere...
> 
> Cfare beni ju "per ti mbajtur miqte"..*


Asgje te vecante, thjesht u telefonoj kur kam mundesi dhe u rikujtoj kohet e "arta" kur ishim bashke; apo ndajme hallet e problemet dhe kenaqesite qe po na jep kjo jete, etj... - kjo mqs miqte e vertete i kam jo ketu ku banoj. 
Kur jam ne mes tyre - ahh, s'ka ku te veje me mire, ndjehem e lehtesuar dhe e qete shpirterisht, pasi di se tek miqte e mi jam Une, Eni_dora_vete, e jo nje person qe kontrollon cdo fjale a fjali qe nxjerr nga goja...

Per t'i mbajtur miqte mendoj se dhe besimi apo "besa" siç e quaj une ndonjehere ka vlere, pasi vetem nje miku mund t'i besosh dicka nga vetja jote, duke e ditur se nuk do ta shperdoroje besimin qe i ke dhene.




> *dhe....
> Cfare bete ju (gabimisht) "kur i debuat miqte"*


... fatmiresisht deri me tani s'kam debuar asnje mik/e ne kete jete dhe shpresoj fuqimisht, te mos ndodh kurre nje gje e tille...

----------


## huggos

Po kur nuk keni kohe ti beni te gjithe keto??? Flas ketu per nje mesatare te konsiderueshme miqsh, jo per nje e dy...

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Ela_18

Miqesia per mua eshte gjithcka. Ke nje shok/shoqe qe te kupton qe mund te flasesh me ta ne cdo kohe qe jane prane teje gjithmone kur je e merzitur dhe e gezuar. Nje miqesi te mire gjen  ne femijeri sic e tha Lo Bello.

----------


## Deti

Miqèsia èshtè si "drita e shkreptimès"
Sa mè i errèt tè jetè vèndi 
Aq mè shumè ndriçon

----------


## The Hobbit

Miqesia origjinale.

Dikush vuri re se sa e vogel ishte shtepia qe po ndertonte Sokrati, dhe e pyeti perse nuk e bente me te madhe. Filozofi i madh atehere u pergjigj:
"Ndertoj nje shtepi mjaft te madhe, per te nxene gjithe miqte e mi te vertete...."

----------


## huggos

Nga te gjitha pohimet del se miqesia paska nje vlere teper te vecante.. per te gjithe...

- A i vleresojme gjithmone miqte atehere ??? (duke mos harruar se edhe ata jane prej mishi e gjaku..) 

- Si reagojme nese dikush nuk sillet sic duhet kundrej nesh.. (e "peshtyjme" menjehere.. ??)

- Cilat jane karakteristikat e vendosura prej nesh per te pranuar dike si mik. Po ne vete, i permbushim e gjitha pikat e kerkuara??

krejt miqesisht,
*huggos*

----------


## Mina

-Miqte kane gjithmone vend te vecante tek une.
-Kur dikush nuk sillet sic duhet kerkoj shkakun. Nese problemi eshte i imi, perpiqem te korigjoj veten.
-Mjafton te mos me shkele mbi parime. Askush nuk eshte absolut por nese kerkon te ruash miqesine duhet te pranosh verejtjet e miqve.

----------


## DiamondRing

Miqesia eshte shume e lidhur me interesin (ne kuptimin e mire te fjales interes)Sa me i madh interesi aq me e madhe shoqeria.Miku im me i mire eshte vetja ime me te cilin kam sinqeritet te plote dhe e kam pranuar ashtu sic  eshte  Me ane te vetvetes kam nje rreth shume te madh miqsh.Be Yourself

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga huggos_ 
> *Po kur nuk keni kohe ti beni te gjithe keto??? Flas ketu per nje mesatare te konsiderueshme miqsh, jo per nje e dy...
> 
> miqesisht,
> huggos*


Huggos,

Sado e zene te jem s'mund te rri pa shokun/shoqen e ngushte. Do bej nje pak ore gjum vetem qe ti flas. Dhe e keqja eshte... nuk ia heq vetes 1 ore gjum, por edhe 2 ose 3... ose me shume, ndo nje here. Oh my God!!! I have got to get a life!  :buzeqeshje:  LoL!

----------


## Leila

Sa per cilesite e miqve... s'kam ndo nje te sakte...

Varet se si "click" me ate person. S'mund ta forcosh dot veten te behesh shok me dike, edhe kur i ka te gjitha karakteristiks qe kerkon ne nje shok.

----------


## Shkenca

Mik/e te mire konsideroj nje person, qe me vjen si strehimore ne caste ligeshtie...
eshte shkendi lumturie, atehere kur une ndjehem e trishtuar....burim force, atehere kur ndjehem e dobet...

----------


## maratonomak

nuk ka  burreri sot , as vlera njerezore , as bes e as fe , nuk ka respekt dhe rjedhimisht nuk kas mik e miqesi ;

miku i vetem qe i pershtatet njeriut eshte vetem qeni .

----------

